# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Varferia ne Kosove

## Akuamarini



----------


## Akuamarini



----------


## Akuamarini



----------


## Akuamarini



----------


## Akuamarini



----------


## Llapi

keso raste ka ne te gjitha shtetet e botes 
tuj perfshi edhe ato shtete te zhvilluara

----------


## ximiabedini

> keso raste ka ne te gjitha shtetet e botes 
> tuj perfshi edhe ato shtete te zhvilluara


Po ktu nuk ka ligj o llap
une kam 10 vite pun vetem tre muj i kam te regjistrune nuk kam asnje te drejt ,trajtohemi si rob o llap burri nuk jam vetem une por jan qindra mijra te till

Ne nuk kerkojm para prej qeveris ,as pun ne duam vetem ,shtet ligjor e jo shtet mafioz siq eshte sot

----------


## Akuamarini



----------


## Akuamarini



----------


## Akuamarini



----------


## Akuamarini



----------


## Llapi

> Po ktu nuk ka ligj o llap
> une kam 10 vite pun vetem tre muj i kam te regjistrune nuk kam asnje te drejt ,trajtohemi si rob o llap burri nuk jam vetem une por jan qindra mijra te till
> 
> Ne nuk kerkojm para prej qeveris ,as pun ne duam vetem ,*shtet ligjor e jo shtet mafioz siq eshte sot*


kthene ate qeverin te pushtuesit pra qa po pritni
masi Çlirimtaret i quan mafioz

----------


## Llapi

*
Kadri Veseli*


Sot është Dita Botërore e të Moshuarve që shërben për të na kujtuar një ndër vlerat më fisnike të popullit tonë, traditën e respektimit dhe përkujdesjes për moshën e tretë. Është përgjegjësi e jonë morale, që të tregojmë mirënjohje ndaj brezave të vjetër për kontributin e dhënë. E kemi gjithashtu detyrë të kujdesemi që të moshuarit të kalojnë një pleqëri rehatshme e të lumtur në mënyrë që fazën e tretë të jetës ta kenë të sigurt e ta kalojnë në një ambient sa më të ngrohtë. Prandaj, unë mendoj se jo vetëm duhet të inkurajojmë solidaritetin mes gjeneratave brenda familjes, por edhe duhet t'i japim një rol më aktiv shtetit për t'u kujdesur më shumë për të moshuarit që nuk gëzojnë mbështetje familjare. K.V.

----------


## ximiabedini

> kthene ate qeverin te pushtuesit pra qa po pritni
> masi Çlirimtaret i quan mafioz


kush jan qlirimtaret ata qe po shkelin me dy kemb mbi gjakun e deshmorve???
apo ai i cili perkulet para permendoreve te serbeve ndersa nuk gjen koh ti vizitoj ato shqiptare? 


si ti quaj ndryshe ate qe u ben milioner duke vjedh popullin dhe duke shkatrru vendin?????
si ti quaj ndryshe ata qe edhe pas 17 viteve nuk zbatojn ligjin ne ket vend?????
Si ti quaj ndryshe ata qe nuk ken ne gjendje per 17 vite me be nje shtet ku sundon ligji ???
A e di mor llapian se nje vrases ne ket vend denohet me 4 vite ,nders nje njeri tjeter pershkak te bindjeve te tij denohet me 15 vjet burg ,a nuk eshte ky shtet mafioz???/

Ne nuk luftuam per ti ber milioner politikanat

Ndoshta ty te ka gjet ndonje pun te mir grabovcka dhe per ket gje je i detyruar te mbrosh ket parti ,Por nese e ndien veten patriot nese e don kombin dhe atdheun tend ,dil ne anen e popullit mos rri ne anen e kriminelav ,neve na duhet nje shtet i fort nje shtet ku sundon ligji nje shtet ku te gjith do jen te barabart para ligjit, e kete nuk mund te na ofroj PDK e as LDK ,

----------


## Akuamarini



----------


## Akuamarini



----------


## Akuamarini



----------


## Akuamarini



----------


## Akuamarini

Qka kan vujatur populli kosovar  prej qetnikve duke u maskaruar e dhunar nga tmeret  e kasapit te Ballkanit.
Sot po vujne prej mafio- hajnia te Pdk dhe Ldk -se

----------

Wordless (02-10-2016)

----------


## Akuamarini



----------

